# River Rescue



## wwswampgirl (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey boc123, could you give me some more info on the course. Where is it and who do I contact for the July course? I'd like to go. Need an update for sure. Thanx.


----------



## RIORESIDENT (Feb 12, 2006)

BOC123, what is the small class size? what is the large class size? what instructor to participant ratio? at 239.00, im also curios as to the duration. ACA? 1 day? 2 day? ESWR? SWR?ASWR?

239.00?

Im in the wrong buisness..............

i hope i have had a bad day, or something. but i am super un-impressed. at profit VS.saftey. 

i've been teaching for years, and its just enough to get back home, and by a sixer of PBR.

best of luck bro.......

hey man, your tethers showing....


----------



## millerlukec (Apr 23, 2006)

*More info?*

do you have more information on this course such as location, times, etc..thanks


----------



## thedude1683 (May 1, 2005)

Go to www.BOC123.com for more info on the trips. They are often held in Glenwood Springs area and in front range dependent on flow levels.


----------



## ttuff (Jul 2, 2004)

I am the head instructor for this class. The curriculum is ACA with most of the emphasis on kayaking but easily adapted for rafters. The class is two days for everyone and an additional two days for those who want to teach swiftwater rescue. Day one is primarily hard skill development (swimming, roping, rigging, etc.). Day two is soft skill development (decision making and scenario management). As for minimum and maximum class size, it depends. Generally, all of our classes have a maximun of six students per instructor. For this class, however, we sometimes go bigger if people are signed up for the instructor class because the prospective instructors can assist with the general class. I have never pushed this exception to more than ten so you are still getting quality instuctor exposure. An added bonus is that we feed you a sweet lunch both days. 
I am very proud of this class and obvously think you should take it. However, the skills are important enough that you should take a class somewhere, even if you can't fit with our schedule.
Cheer,
Ty


----------

